# Hymer exis 1 Ford base



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I, m looking at a 2012 Hhymer exis on a Ford chassis at the moment. I' ve no experience of Ford base, hhas anyone any comments please?
Malcolm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our TEC is based on the Ford, but I don't have any experience of the Fiat to compare. 

I can only say I've been reasonably pleased with the Ford over the 8yrs of ownership. 

The rear wheel drive has proved useful on several occasions but that may available also with the Fiat. 

I feel anything that goes wrong should be easily repaired wherever we are in Europe, but there again, that might also be true of the Fiat. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We had a 2008 Exsis512i on a 2.4 six-gear Ford base. We were very happy with it. Good, solid, workhorse. Did everything we asked of it. Went well, handled great, benefit of RWD. It had the typical Ford characteristic of needing a good few revs to pull away otherwise it stalled. Both my husband and I (obviously different heights and leg length) found the cab and driving position perfect whereas the driving position in the Fiat that we now have is not. The Fiat drive is great but for us driving position not as comfortable. 

Superb van. 

Sal


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Security is apparently not good, if it's the van for you I would invest in aftermarket locks, and perhaps a tracker, although you can buy tracker blockers on Ebay.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Security is apparently not good, if it's the van for you I would invest in aftermarket locks, and perhaps a tracker, although you can buy tracker blockers on Ebay.


That's may be so but a few years ago we were parked on the outskirts of Lisbon (I think) and several vans were targeted during the night, including ours.

They didn't get into ours, but a couple of others weren't so lucky. I didn't investigate whether those who suffered were Transit or Fiat, but I do know they weren't able to pop our locks.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, but we'll find out for ourselves soon, we bought it.

Malcolm


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> Thanks for the replies, but we'll find out for ourselves soon, we bought it.
> 
> Malcolm


Congratulations. I am sure you will enjoy your new van. I am probably biased because we are now onto our third Hymer and have always been pleased with the build.

Just remember to give it a bit of welly when you are pulling away. The Exsis was our first van and when we went looking for our next van (we do long trips and felt the need for something bigger otherwise we wouldn't have parted with it. It was like a Tardis, took an amazing amount of gear and the payload wasn't even troubled by it) I took it out for a test drive. Well, after being used to the Ford I got into this 3L Fiat, gave it the same revs and took off like a bat out of hell. I swear it stood up on its hind legs! The salesman's face was a picture. Anyway, quickly learned and didn't do that again. 😌

We felt the locks were secure on the Exsis. As a point of interest, we have extra security locks, Abus, on our current van. Doors are very secure but last year in Spain some ne'er do wells broke into our van via a window and when you look at the window catches you can see just how easy that is. Fortunately nothing was stolen and we think this is because we have Van Bitz Strikeback alarm fitted and we think that when that went off they panicked and fled. So what price secure doors? But a big thank you to the Strikeback. Must say it ticked us off big time.

Happy, safe travels.

Sal


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we've had a Fiat based Exsis (when they 1st came out) and later a Ford based Hymer Van. the old Fiat (pre X250) was an agricultural dog; the Ford 2.2 was great to drive but as others have said you need to get the revs up to get going or you can easily stall. security wise, no problems.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

MyGalSal said:


> ... I took it out for a test drive. Well, after being used to the Ford I got into this 3L Fiat, gave it the same revs and took off like a bat out of hell. I swear it stood up on its hind legs! The salesman's face was a picture. Anyway, quickly learned and didn't do that again. 😌


I have a lovely mental picture there Sally - of you and van, but also of the salesman's face!!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I know. I was ever so embarrassed. You could just read the salesman's mind: "Women drivers. Harrumph". What I forebore to mention in my previous post was that on my test drive I was driving it off the forecourt at Hymer UK, Preston 😳 and there wasn't a lot of room! The salesman had asked me if I wanted him to drive it off the forecourt to make it easy for me!!!!!!!😡 you can imagine my reply to that! Ah well, you have to laugh - and I did laugh at the time! 

Sally


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> I know. I was ever so embarrassed. You could just read the salesman's mind: "Women drivers. Harrumph". What I forebore to mention in my previous post was that on my test drive I was driving it off the forecourt at Hymer UK, Preston 😳 and there wasn't a lot of room! The salesman had asked me if I wanted him to drive it off the forecourt to make it easy for me!!!!!!!😡 you can imagine my reply to that! Ah well, you have to laugh - and I did laugh at the time!
> 
> Sally


Excellent choice for the Signature Sally, one of my favourites.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband plays guitar and it's always been a favourite song of ours - especially now. We get lots of opportunities to sing it - often along with Wille Nelson when we are driving. 

Sally


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have had our Hymer Van 522 for nine years now.

I second the problem with the Ford MK7 2.2 140 and the stalling problem.

However at 35mpg it beats all the Fiats into a cocked hat (whatever that means!).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> My husband plays guitar and it's always been a favourite song of ours - especially now. We get lots of opportunities to sing it - often along with Wille Nelson when we are driving.
> 
> Sally


I just checked and all y music is on mp3 these days, but I have no Willie, I must address the situation, but don't know anyone who likes him and has mp3s


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks again for all the replies. I'll be posting a few specific questions in other places, but one related to this, has any one with a Ford base had a software upgrade that supposedly improves 1st gear tractability?.

Unfortunately we're not looking forward to our new van as much as we might. We're moving from a superb (to us) top of the range Chausson, an Allegro 96 with almost all the bells and whistles known to man, to a smaller and basic Hymer. Loss of my C1 leaves no choice though.

Malcolm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I haven't had the stalling upgrade done yet as it needs a pukka and expensive Ford Stealer to do it.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it not a FOC upgrade then?


Malcolm


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

1st gear isn't really a big deal. Just a question of different style of pulling away. Within no time at all it becomes second nature - hence my gaffe with the 3L Fiat. 

At the risk of bringing a whole heap of criticism down on my head, I seek to reassure you re your choice of new van. Note: In my opinion - I think the build quality of Hymer is second to none. I am sure you will enjoy the benefits of your new van. Even though we move on to the new there is often regret when parting with the old. 

Commiserations re loss of your C1. 

Sal


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Malcolm - I will look into it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a software upgrade last week, FOC. 

I'd called to see if mine was on the recall list for oil pump failure which I'd read about online. Mine isn't properly on the system as it was bought in Germany. 

Anyway, he said no to the oil pump but I was due a software update. 

Duly went, had it done, but when I asked what it was supposed to address, he couldn't say! 

I've been away since (not in the van so haven't checked out the stalling start) but I shall ring when I get home, get them to find out.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

In truth Sal you're probably right. after all my wife not having an oven any more, a minuscule fridge without a separate freezer and no kitchen workspace and no full length wardrobe wont effect me (I hope), I've now got a garage!:laugh:

Malcolm


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> In truth Sal you're probably right. after all my wife not having an oven any more, a minuscule fridge without a separate freezer and no kitchen workspace and no full length wardrobe wont effect me (I hope), I've now got a garage!:laugh:
> 
> Malcolm


Hmm, indeed. Got nothing to offer on all those very valid points other than Remoskas are brilliant. Enjoy your garage. 😀

Sal


----------

